# Komplett-Wakü für 4790K, R9 290



## dsdenni (9. Dezember 2014)

*Komplett-Wakü für 4790K, R9 290*

Hallo Leute,

wie oben geschrieben suche ich eine gute Lösung für einen Kumpel der seinen PC mit ner Wasserkühlung aufrüsten möchte. Da er keine 500€ für ne "echte" Wakü ausgeben möchte, will er auf ne komplett Lösung zurückgreifen

i7 4790K
NZXT Phantom Big Tower 

Er hat bereits einen Thermalright Macho 120 möchte aber ne Wakü weil er der Meinung ist das ein Radiator besser aussieht als ein großer Kühlturm im Gehäuse. Einen 240 MM oben im Gehäuse wäre meine Idee.

MSi R9 290 Gaming

Diese GPU will er mit nem NZXT G10 Adapter ausrüsten + geeignete Wakü natürlich. Dieser Radiator sollte dann im Heck des Gehäuses oder am Boden befestigt werden.


Danke schonmal für Antworten im Vorraus!


----------



## Braineater (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Komplett-Wakü für 4790K, R9 290*

Was will dein Kumpel denn ausgeben?
Beim AT gibts einige günstige Komplettsets: Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Die müsste man bei dem Sys allerdings noch mit einem zweiten Radi erweitern und halt noch mit einem Kühler für die Karte. Da kommen dann also nochmal Anschlüsse und etwas Schlauch dazu.


----------

